# Three more for the freezer



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Had another good morning, THANK YOU MY DEAR LORD! 1-14',1-15+" &1-16+". I hate large stingrays that tear up your stuff and leave it lying in the dirt(water)! First one this trip and I hope the last, at least it was the only trash I caught today. Several more small 8-10" pomps


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

great job! ill be in OB tomorrow for some surf action.

What was the bait of choice?


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Dead shrimp, haven't seen any fleas where I am fishing, haven't looked too hard with the results I am having with shrimp/


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a nice haul!!!Great day of fishing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Your whopping up on them Johnny. Proud of and for you. Still jealous though !


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on the pomps, mine is still getting bigger


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on the pomps, nice catch


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Tried again today, nothing but catfish, (about 12). Quit before 8, will be back when water clears


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Muddy or stained Johnny ? All the rain coming tonight and tomorrow probably ain't gonna help one bit. Maybe it won't be as bad as they say it can be tomorrow. I hope it clears up quickly for you.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Russ, Just stained enough to turn on the cats. I figure if it doesn't rain a whole lot, with a north wind it should clear in day or two. Had to make quick trip back home but plan on trying them again Wednesday.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully this storm will pass over all of us peacefully & things won't get all messed up. Just saw it scrolling across the bottom of the tv that they have already posted a tornado watch for the counties north of us.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Russ, Maybe what we are getting here will pull the storms away from the Gulf.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope things don't get bad up your way


----------

